# Synchron-ized Special Edition



## VgsA (Jun 5, 2019)

For as low price as 35EUR, I got this!



I already loved VSL SE, and I think this is going to be a blast to have on my laptop for sketching, or even for final stuff when it comes to specific stuff like the woodwinds. I think the price (upgrade) was a joke, so I just got it. Still haven't received it, so I can't comment, but it does look really cool! And if it turns out I don't like it, I still can use the older version, that's awesome!

So, does anyone have it? Or can comment about the synchron player? Anything would be helpful!


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 5, 2019)

VgsA said:


> For as low price as 35EUR, I got this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's easier to work with.


----------



## ptram (Jun 5, 2019)

Since I already own the full Super Package and the old SE Vol.1, I too plan to use this new library on a laptop. A great improvement over the old Kontakt VSL library!

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Jun 5, 2019)

This library sounds amazing, not after a lot of tweaking but just after loading a preset.


----------



## VgsA (Jun 5, 2019)

kitekrazy said:


> It's easier to work with.


Specially when it has that automatic spacing system, right?



ptram said:


> Since I already own the full Super Package and the old SE Vol.1, I too plan to use this new library on a laptop. A great improvement over the old Kontakt VSL library!


I'm still not sure if the samples included with Kontakt are the same as VSL SE, are they?



Ben said:


> This library sounds amazing, not after a lot of tweaking but just after loading a preset.


Word, I wonder how much they tweaked the samples (they say the re-edited the sample database) and if they set the modwheel for dynamics instead of having to manually map it (which was a bit of a pain, to be honest).

Really excited about this one, SE was my first orchestral library (as in non-ensembles) and I still cherish its tone and playability!



For fun, a track I made back in the day, with only SE in a laptop! (I added a choir but I don't remember which one).


----------



## Ihnoc (Jun 5, 2019)

A question for owners of the VI Special Edition series and now upragded to this; I picked up Teldex MirX a while ago, and while it helped position the instruments, it didn't help with the general soullessness I get from VSL on most of their instruments. 

Has this Synchron version added anything in its sample editing to inject that, or is this really just a new sample player, IR and some lower velocity layer keyboards?

Not trying to be pesimistic, but I stopped using the Special Editions because they never inspired me.


----------



## Ben (Jun 5, 2019)

@Ihnoc Have you ever tried using the velocity crossfade? Works great with VSL instruments. I use a breath controller for this.


----------



## VgsA (Jun 5, 2019)

TCMQL1 said:


> Seems like a no brainer to me  What's the catch?


Right??



Ihnoc said:


> Has this Synchron version added anything in its sample editing to inject that, or is this really just a new sample player, IR and some lower velocity layer keyboards?


I don't have it yet, so no idea, sorry! I was also going to buy the MIRx Teldex pack, but with this option... I think I won't need it. But about the lack of soul you're mentioning, I think it's due to the velocity XF as well, like Ben said.


----------



## JEPA (Jun 5, 2019)

https://vi-control.net/community/th...l-editions-epic-orchestra.82724/#post-4397142


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Jun 5, 2019)

Ihnoc said:


> Has this Synchron version added anything in its sample editing to inject that, or is this really just a new sample player, IR and some lower velocity layer keyboards?



I don't think there is anything different, VSL libraries has to be performed, not only with dynamics or expression, you have to play with attack and release, too.

The very good thing with this new version is that all articulations and all instruments are balanced (take Orchestral Tools for comparison).


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Jun 5, 2019)

I take the first volume only because of the Steinway. It's a no-brainer for 35 €.


----------



## Ihnoc (Jun 5, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> I don't think there is anything different, VSL libraries has to be performed, not only with dynamics or expression, you have to play with attack and release, too.



I've used velocity crossfade up the wazoo and found looking at the dynamic range slider and humanization features (Vienna Instruments Pro) do help. Perhaps I'm not adding enough granularity to the ADSR so I will try that.

After many attempts to put the Special Edition in my template, only the winds and some percussion really sit right with me. There's just this sterile quality to the performances that I struggle to believe putting the Synchron workflow in will change. VSL SE was my first library and I'm firmly in the 'wet camp' now for this reason.

Having said that, I make orchestral music as hobby, not a profession. I'm sure many composers find the library useful and demos VSL provide (even before the Synchron-ized update) show you can make great music with it. This update will surely only make it easier.

I look forward to hearing some user demos.


----------



## silverlight7 (Jun 5, 2019)

How does this compare to the original VI SE combined with the Teldex MIRx? Is there enough improvement that an upgrade is worth it?


----------



## JPQ (Jun 5, 2019)

ican still have old patches as well?


----------



## JPQ (Jun 5, 2019)

VgsA said:


> Specially when it has that automatic spacing system, right?
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure if the samples included with Kontakt are the same as VSL SE, are they?
> ...




nice music. btw modwheel thing is good and ad sometimes if you want play two patches same keysusing another controler for patch x and sometihng for patch y like you layer for eample flute and clarinet for example.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 5, 2019)

and i undetstand this verion comes with virtual hall where is put instruments? adding reverb is worst part using vsl stuff.


----------



## Ben (Jun 5, 2019)

JPQ said:


> ican still have old patches as well?


Yes, no problem. You get a seperat instrument and you can install them side by side.


----------



## Ben (Jun 5, 2019)

JPQ said:


> and i undetstand this verion comes with virtual hall where is put instruments? adding reverb is worst part using vsl stuff.


Yes, exactly. Reverb is already included and matched between the instruments. You get different presets to choose from (close, classic, ambient...) and you can disable all reverb if you want.


----------



## matthieuL (Jun 6, 2019)

Hello Ben,

Is the output only stereo ? If yes, say we need 4.0, we could use 2 instances : one with classic reverb and one with ambient for example. Is it right ?
Is the presets list shown on the website ?


----------



## romantic (Jun 6, 2019)

Could not test much yet, but the Piano is unbelievable ... for 35€ !!!
I was thinking about getting one of the synchron pianos, but don't see a real need anymore

Thanks VSL!


----------



## VgsA (Jun 6, 2019)

romantic said:


> Could not test much yet, but the Piano is unbelievable ... for 35€ !!!


Argh, lucky you, I still couldn't test anything! Looking forward to it!


----------



## JPQ (Jun 6, 2019)

Ben said:


> Yes, exactly. Reverb is already included and matched between the instruments. You get different presets to choose from (close, classic, ambient...) and you can disable all reverb if you want.



Solves thing what i feel is hardest thing for writing virtual orchestra. saddly i cannot put same hall other source instruments with this set.(like some exotic flutes and guitar sample what i have)


----------



## romantic (Jun 6, 2019)

JPQ said:


> Solves thing what i feel is hardest thing for writing virtual orchestra. saddly i cannot put same hall other source instruments with this set.(like some exotic flutes and guitar sample what i have)


You could (With Mir pro), but eventually VSL is also releasing Synchron IRs sooner or later... ?


----------



## Michael Stibor (Jun 6, 2019)

Does anyone know when the promo prices end? If it's been said or is on their website, I must've missed it.

Also, to be honest, if I do get it. It's for the piano. I read their blurb, but am overall still confused as to what the difference is, sound wise. They added reverb?


----------



## Ben (Jun 6, 2019)

mikefrommontreal said:


> Does anyone know when the promo prices end? If it's been said or is on their website, I must've missed it.
> 
> Also, to be honest, if I do get it. It's for the piano. I read their blurb, but am overall still confused as to what the difference is, sound wise. They added reverb?









And yes, it has build-in IR reverb, that you can alter or turn off. Even additional effects for algorithmic reverb or sound design.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Jun 6, 2019)

Ben said:


> And yes, it has build-in IR reverb, that you can alter or turn off. Even additional effects for algorithmic reverb or sound design.



Ah, thank you. You see, it was there right in front of my eyes. 

So that's it really. Some IR Reverb? That seems a little unnecessary. Though I do like that new interface. Might do it just for that. Thanks again.


----------



## Ben (Jun 6, 2019)

mikefrommontreal said:


> So that's it really. Some IR Reverb? That seems a little unnecessary. Though I do like that new interface. Might do it just for that. Thanks again.


This is more then just a reverb. Each instrument gets a different reverb from the correct position on the Synchron Stage. So no need to pan the instrument, it is already correctly placed. Also the levels of all Synchron instruments are matched.


----------



## Dietz (Jun 6, 2019)

Ben said:


> This is more then just a reverb. Each instrument gets a different reverb from the correct position on the Synchron Stage. So no need to pan the instrument, it is already correctly placed. Also the levels of all Synchron instruments are matched.



.... and there are tailor-made pre-EQ settings for each and every instrument, I would like to add (being the poor guy who created them  ). Can be switched off, too, of course.


----------



## ptram (Jun 6, 2019)

VgsA said:


> I'm still not sure if the samples included with Kontakt are the same as VSL SE, are they?


They shouldn't be exactly the same. Several clues say that the library included in Kontakt is a subset of the First Edition. The SE should be derived from the Opus 1, that is derived from the then-developing Pro Edition.

If I understand correctly, the First Edition was then included in the Pro Edition and then in the current Cube/Super Package. So, the base sound should be the same, even if the samples are the earlier ones, now replaced by versions at a higher resolution, longer, with more layers and a ton more articulations.

Paolo


----------



## maestro2be (Jun 6, 2019)

Has anyone noticed it taking more resources than the original? Logic tells me it would probably require a bit more but curious how much more (would only use this as a portable laptop solution).


----------



## shawnsingh (Jun 6, 2019)

Was your previous template using MIR or your own reverbs? I'm guessing it would take about the same as a template that used MIR before. Maybe it also depends on how often you used velocity xfade before compared to whatever the sychronized is doing, because that could change the number of voices that get processed simultaneously.


----------



## ptram (Jun 6, 2019)

It may not be my preferred piano, as for the sound (I'm after mellower piano sounds). But this thing is more than spectacular. And given away as a "lite" version.

I've always been convinced that the Special Edition was an undervalued library. This should prove it.

My preferred mic settings for classical onstage: Concert preset, then lower the Room mics to -12dB, leave the Close mics to -0dB. Focused, yet with a soul.

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Jun 6, 2019)

Check out the new walkthrough videos from Paul: https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Starter_Editions/Synchronized_Special_Edition_Bundle#!Video_Demos


----------



## maestro2be (Jun 6, 2019)

I wonder if purchasing this, and then inserting my full VSL samples into those slots will reap me the benefits of all of Dietz work .


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 6, 2019)

maestro2be said:


> I wonder if purchasing this, and then inserting my full VSL samples into those slots will reap me the benefits of all of Dietz work .



Not sure if I'm understanding you correctly , but unaltered VI instrument samples will not play in the Synchron Player, only the Synchronized Versions will do so.


----------



## maestro2be (Jun 6, 2019)

Well there goes that idea lol! Thanks


----------



## JEPA (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm sold! buying.... (after watching the videos)


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 6, 2019)

I’ve always been confused by the VSL website. Anybody know how much it would cost to move from VSL SE winds (basic) to SE full (basic) Synchron? Is there an upgrade price?


----------



## gyprock (Jun 6, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> I’ve always been confused by the VSL website. Anybody know how much it would cost to move from VSL SE winds (basic) to SE full (basic) Synchron? Is there an upgrade price?


Log into your account and then add what you want to buy to the cart. Open the cart to see your final price. Don’t rely on the “Your Price” info button on the product page. As an example, my price to upgrade to the Synchron bundle was €432 but when I first upgraded to the VI bundle and then the Synchron bundle the cart calculated the price as €274. Quite a saving.


----------



## dhlkid (Jun 6, 2019)

How is the new piano? Is it worth to upgrade?


----------



## syrinx (Jun 7, 2019)

I have the old SE+ versions with MIRx. Yesterday I bought the new Synchronized SE vol 1. In my initial comparison of the two versions, the new one sounds better - but it feels like a bit like a sidegrade compared to using MIRx (although it does sound a bit better than MIRx). It would definitely be a no-brainer for someone who has SE but no MIRx extension. 

The biggest improvement seems to be the brass. They were the weakest link of the "classic" VSL samples, so this is improvement feels great. The piano is also great, I'm glad they included that (it's worth the 35€ upgrade cost alone in my opinion).

I will have to compare the old and new versions a bit more before I decide to upgrade the whole SE library.

I don't know if I'm a big fan of the new UI, the look feels a bit gimmicky and "cheap" to me - but maybe I'm getting old?


----------



## awaey (Jun 7, 2019)

Does upgrading VSL SE version make you lose the license to use the original SE ?


----------



## Ben (Jun 7, 2019)

syrinx said:


> The biggest improvement seems to be the brass. They were the weakest link of the "classic" VSL samples, so this is improvement feels great.


​Yes, I had often the problem with the SE or the full version to get the brass right. They were often just to weak. But with the brass in Syn SE this is no longer a problem. Makes it easier to mix.

Btw: Did you know that with Vol. 2 you will get Synchron percussion instruments? I missed them when I first studied the product page. They are so awsome. Try comparing them to the synchronized percussion; start with the timpani. 

Regarding the new UI: you get used to it, I think. It looks more modern and clean, but what I like about the player is the better performance, the effects and quicker loading times.


----------



## Ben (Jun 7, 2019)

nawzadhaji said:


> Does upgrading VSL SE version make you lose the license to use the original SE ?


No, you still have both (two seperat licenses in the eLicenser)


----------



## Ben (Jun 7, 2019)

dhlkid said:


> How is the new piano? Is it worth to upgrade?


Do you know any piano library for 35€ that includes "only" 30 velocity layers, two stereo mic positions, combined with the VSL quality? This piano has so many samples it needs 32GB on your SSD. What I want to say with this: other sampled pianos with these qualities wouldn't be called a "light" version and would have had a much higher price imo.


----------



## VgsA (Jun 7, 2019)

ptram said:


> They shouldn't be exactly the same. Several clues say that the library included in Kontakt is a subset of the First Edition. The SE should be derived from the Opus 1, that is derived from the then-developing Pro Edition.
> 
> If I understand correctly, the First Edition was then included in the Pro Edition and then in the current Cube/Super Package. So, the base sound should be the same, even if the samples are the earlier ones, now replaced by versions at a higher resolution, longer, with more layers and a ton more articulations.



I didn't do an A/B comparison, but tbh I never really used Kontakt's VSL in a production. I did mess around with the legato scripts back in the day but having the ''real deal'' was like... what's the purpose? 

BTW, something REALLY cool from them (and I didn't expect this) was adding the humanizer feature to the SE. It really adds realism to the instruments, and messing around I think it has potential for sound design. Also, having your own ''highschool marching band'' is fun lol


----------



## rudi (Jun 7, 2019)

My quick take on Synchron-ized Special Edition Vol 1. I haven't tried it next to the original SE Vol 1, so it's quite subjective:

- the source sounds don't feel radically different from the original but the impulses make a differnce (see below...)

- the convolution reverb includes three variations: Close, Classic and Distant. They do add to the original edition, giving it a more organic, less sterile sound. They come in instrument specific versions. I couldn't tell if they were actually different impulses or simply edited ones, but they sounded good, especially on the string shorts, and the brass.

- the instruments are also come pre-EQ'd which is a nice touch.

- I liked the new interface (Synchron player). It feels less cluttered than the original VI Player. I also liked the "humanise" feature that lets you select from a large selection of pitch envelopes, e.g "Fall to Tune Fast V1" etc. They add to the organic nature of the very clean original samples. It's also very controllable - you can choose the type and the amount can also be assigned to controllers . In the case of the string ensembles, which I like a lot, you can assign different humanise settings to each section. That works well on the brass too, and the timp (select "Rise to Tune Slow V1" for example). 

- You can choose between mono or poly legato, altho' I found it hard to distinguish between them.

- The Orchestral Percussion, Drums, etc. benefit from the Distant impulse.

- I couldn't find a way to layer instruments in the Synchron Player, but I may have missed it.

- The Piano comes with its own player and interface. On the main Play tab, you get six presets: Concert, Intimate, Player, Pop, Ambient and Mighty. I was rather taken with the Intimate, Player and Ambient variants. You can adjust the Reverb amount, patch Volume, Dynamic response. You also get control over the Body (perceived size), Sympathetic resonance, and Timbre shift (from very dark to very bright). You can also adjust the MIDI response, Half-Pedal loudness (50% by default), and the amount of Pedal Noise. Finally, can adjust the tuning (440Hz by default), octave (-4 to +4) and Semitone (-12 to +12). 
On the Mix tab you can adjust between two channels (Close and Room-Mix) in terms of volume/balance, mono and stereo. The Edit tab among other things lets you select a Global dynamic range as well as MIDI response, which is really handy depending on your controller keyboard. There is extensive control over EQ, dynamic range, tuning over individual notes or range of notes (I didn't venture too far in this quick review).


Conclusions:
- the "Synchron" impulses are nice and make a real difference to the tone and spatial qualities of the original instruments.
- The Synchron player, felt fresh and modern, and had some really useful features, particularly the humanise feature.
- The Piano sounds very good - and really deep and customisable. I feel as if I have only barely touched on all its possibilities.
- If you you are an existing SE Vol 1 user, the EUR36 upgrade price is a no-brainer... the Piano on its own is worth it.


----------



## shawnsingh (Jun 7, 2019)

rudi said:


> You can choose between mono or poly legato, altho' I found it hard to distinguish between them.



I don't think there is anything different in the sound, just whether the instrument allows you to pay multiple notes simultaneously or not in legato mode.


----------



## Ben (Jun 7, 2019)

shawnsingh said:


> I don't think there is anything different in the sound, just whether the instrument allows you to pay multiple notes simultaneously or not in legato mode.


You will hear the difference if you listen closly and overlap the notes. If you program a legato line, mono legato will give a better and more convincing legato transition, because the previous note will be stopped independent of overlapping notes.


----------



## shawnsingh (Jun 7, 2019)

Ben said:


> You will hear the difference if you listen closly and overlap the notes. If you program a legato line, mono legato will give a better and more convincing legato transition, because the previous note will be stopped independent of overlapping notes.



Yes that's totally fair . But I was interpreting the word "sound" that rudi was referring to as being the innate sound of the samples, and overlapping notes as a playing technique.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 7, 2019)

syrinx said:


> I have the old SE+ versions with MIRx. Yesterday I bought the new Synchronized SE vol 1. In my initial comparison of the two versions, the new one sounds better - but it feels like a bit like a sidegrade compared to using MIRx (although it does sound a bit better than MIRx). It would definitely be a no-brainer for someone who has SE but no MIRx extension.
> 
> The biggest improvement seems to be the brass. They were the weakest link of the "classic" VSL samples, so this is improvement feels great. The piano is also great, I'm glad they included that (it's worth the 35€ upgrade cost alone in my opinion).
> 
> ...



New gui is not so good. and brass is allready good for non cinematic uses. and my friend when i showed vsl special edition 1 standard for years ago for him sayed (i selected seenttila patches like violin section,flute and trumpet trumpet is best he heared i know he is maye even less serious for virtual orhestra uses than me. and i also like how vsl brass sounds exepct french horn. non i get today these vsl special edition vol 1 standard and extended in synchronied verisons in today.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 7, 2019)

FYI my installer went so far and says SSD required to install Synchron samples . Luckily I have a few but I did not see this anywhere in system requirements . It only says SSD recommended which is not the case a the time of install.


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 7, 2019)

I read SSD for sample content under Rystem Requirements/ Recommended on the product page here-
https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Starter_Editions/Synchronized_Special_Edition_Bundle#!System_Requirements
I think that's pretty much standard these days.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 7, 2019)

maestro2be said:


> Well there goes that idea lol! Thanks


In the EpicOrchestra2.0 (included with Vienna Ensemble Pro) you can see the EQ curves applied to the different instrument patches.
If you can also have a look at the EQ curves here in the Special Edition Synchronized (can anyone having it check if you can see these curves here too?), you could take advantage of this. You just have to apply the same settings in your own EQ plugin. Of course you would still miss the reverb though.


----------



## Ben (Jun 7, 2019)

Not only can you see the EQ but also can you alter it. There are different eq-settings depending on the sound preset you are choosing.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 7, 2019)

Ben said:


> Not only can you see the EQ but also can you alter it. There are different eq-settings depending on the sound preset you are choosing.


Thank you. I just wondered. Not that the EQ is directly applied to the samples. Obviously it is done like in the Epic Orchestra 2.0, it uses the built in EQ of the Synchron Player and you can see as well as alter these settings.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 7, 2019)

ceemusic said:


> I read SSD for sample content under Rystem Requirements/ Recommended on the product page here-
> https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Starter_Editions/Synchronized_Special_Edition_Bundle#!System_Requirements
> I think that's pretty much standard these days.


It says hard drive requirements : 7200 rpm or faster HD (ssd recommended). When I went it to install it , a message popped up saying it has to go an a ssd hd . I'm just warning others just in case.


----------



## Ihnoc (Jun 7, 2019)

VgsA said:


> BTW, something REALLY cool from them (and I didn't expect this) was adding the humanizer feature to the SE. It really adds realism to the instruments, and messing around I think it has potential for sound design. Also, having your own ''highschool marching band'' is fun lol



To note, this was also a feature of Vienna Instruments Pro 2 plugin/software which is a separate purchase to the VI Standard or Full libraries as well as the VI Special Edition. If you own that plugin you can use the humanize function with the VI Special Edition libraries. The Synchron-ized version doesn't appear to have any new functionality compared to Vienna Instruments Pro 2. Nevertheless, it is a very useful feature and now you don't have to pay extra for it (or something like Synchron MirX)!

VSL released a quite excellent video that discusses a number of features that are now also present in the Syncrhon player in a musical context here, which I found quite enlightening:


----------



## VgsA (Jun 8, 2019)

Ihnoc said:


> To note, this was also a feature of Vienna Instruments Pro 2 plugin/software which is a separate purchase to the VI Standard or Full libraries as well as the VI Special Edition. If you own that plugin you can use the humanize function with the VI Special Edition libraries. The Synchron-ized version doesn't appear to have any new functionality compared to Vienna Instruments Pro 2. Nevertheless, it is a very useful feature and now you don't have to pay extra for it (or something like Synchron MirX)!
> 
> VSL released a quite excellent video that discusses a number of features that are now also present in the Syncrhon player in a musical context here, which I found quite enlightening:




Yes, I know, I actually was planning on getting VI Pro and a MIRx pack (Teldex, probably) just half a year ago, but I was really surprised that they implemented that too at that price point, and it's totally customizable (not sure if at the same degree as in VI Pro, but still very customizable). Glad I didn't buy those, though, specially knowing that I won't likely use the older VI Instruments VST anymore. 

The only thing I miss is mapping the velocity XF exclusively to longs (and legato, of course) and not the shorts, although that's something I guess I have to learn, I guess it's possible. Oh, and having the lower velocities trigger the portamento, that would be great! But, as I said, I think it's a matter of fiddling with the new engine and knowing what does what. I still remember when it looked like this. :D


----------



## JPQ (Jun 8, 2019)

paulmatthew said:


> FYI my installer went so far and says SSD required to install Synchron samples . Luckily I have a few but I did not see this anywhere in system requirements . It only says SSD recommended which is not the case a the time of install.


i haved installed i reqular hard drive and last here not problems with single patches i dont know if i use more them. btw this fixes to my ears theri french horn problem much


----------



## JPQ (Jun 8, 2019)

where is this new steinway is?


----------



## VgsA (Jun 8, 2019)

JPQ said:


> where is this new steinway is?


In a different VST, Synchron Pianos!


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Jun 8, 2019)

VgsA said:


> The only thing I miss is mapping the velocity XF exclusively to longs (and legato, of course) and not the shorts, although that's something I guess I have to learn, I guess it's possible. Oh, and having the lower velocities trigger the portamento, that would be great!



Are you talking about the Synchron Player? Is it possible, too. 

Velocity XF:
Under the EDIT tab you can select the behaviour for each selected patch (global, on, off). It's the same as in VI Pro.

Portamento:
You have to create a new dimension on your own which is triggered by velocity. It's the same as the marcato presets. The difference is that parallel mode should be disabled (this is the stack icon next to the dimension title). Look in the manual.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Jun 8, 2019)

JPQ said:


> i haved installed i reqular hard drive and last here not problems with single patches i dont know if i use more them. btw this fixes to my ears theri french horn problem much


Do you mean the french horn is now really useable? I always wondered why it sounded so thin. It's the only weak point in the entire collection IMO.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 8, 2019)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Do you mean the french horn is now really useable? I always wondered why it sounded so thin. It's the only weak point in the entire collection IMO.


i feel yes at least some uses not loudest parts but some uses yes. and when i listened real frenchhorn material form you tube i feela also one such wide sounded thin.


----------



## VgsA (Jun 8, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Are you talking about the Synchron Player? Is it possible, too.
> 
> Velocity XF:
> Under the EDIT tab you can select the behaviour for each selected patch (global, on, off). It's the same as in VI Pro.
> ...



Oooh thank you! Nice to see that it IS possible! I'll check the manual, yes.


----------



## SGordB (Jun 8, 2019)

JPQ said:


> where is this new steinway is?


There's a "Light" (~33 GB) version of the Synchron Steinway in the SYNCHRON-ized SE Vol. 1.


----------



## romantic (Jun 9, 2019)

VgsA said:


> Argh, lucky you, I still couldn't test anything! Looking forward to it!


To make it short ...
I tested it more, and I like it more


----------



## ptram (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi,

If you like to listen to some audio examples that are not professionally produced, and may be used as a comparison from a common user's perspective, I just published a review of the piano alone in my web site.

EDIT: The review is now entirely in English (or what you can call my idea of English).

The review

Please note that these pages contain advertising (automatically chosen by Google).

My conclusion is: "It may not be the ideal piano for those looking for a soft, subdued, more meditative sound. It is, instead, an instrument of extreme realism, extrovert, spectacular, showing its natural talents when combined with instruments of equal realism.

Extremely refined, infinitely customizable, it is sold as a "light" version, but consists of 34 GB of compresses samples, and features extremely advanced qualities. Like the rest of the Special Edition, this "inexpensive" piano should not be underestimated: it is a very powerful instrument, very capable, which VSL seems to use as a Trojan horse to invite you to buy the most expensive full version.

The price, already reasonable for the entire first volume of the Synchron-ized Special Edition, becomes negligible for those who update from the old Special Edition.

In the end, this is a very playable, extremely adjustable, easy to use, relatively light instrument. And it comes together with a beautiful collection of orchestral instruments. A great way to go into the VSL world, but also just to get an excellent piano sample."

Paolo


----------



## VgsA (Jun 10, 2019)

romantic said:


> To make it short ...
> I tested it more, and I like it more



I also had some time to test it, it crashed my C10 once with just one instance lol but I hope it was something isolated. Really impressed with the update (and the price point)


----------



## SGordB (Jun 10, 2019)

ptram said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you like to listen to some audio examples that are not professionally produced, and may be used as a comparison from a common user's perspective, I just published a review of the piano alone in my web site.
> 
> ...


Your examples really highlight the "grandness" of this "Light" Steinway. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jun 10, 2019)

I had thought about trying these as a taster, as Epic Orchestra 2.0 didn't cover the instruments I was interested in for current projects, but I've spent too much lately and also had less of Special Edition than I thought. It was how I first broke into VSL, but I never went beyond SE1+2 and their expansions, so I'd have to pay more for Synchron-ized 3+4 (which have most of what I'm interested in).

It seems likely that the full libraries will be Synchron-ized after all, based on how much is already a part of the expanded Special Edition. My interest is a bit more in the Percussion stuff, just to see if that helps the older stuff like Lithophone blend even better with the new Synchron Percussion library. I use a LOT of percussion in my music.


----------



## Ben (Jun 10, 2019)

Have you tried first upgrading to the SE Bundle? Might be cheaper if you are planning to upgrade everything.
The percussion sounds great, but the included Synchron Percussion is awsome!


----------



## silverlight7 (Jun 10, 2019)

Downloaded and tried the VSL Synchron D 'Light' from SE Vol. 1. This is my first time trying any of the Synchron pianos, and my initial impressions are that it is quite good, definitely worth the $39 upgrade price.

My first surprise was that the Synchron D was very playable out of the box. On almost every other piano VST, I have to tweak a lot of settings and sometimes add a velocity curve plugin in order to get reasonable playability (Pianoteq and Garritan CFX being the notable exceptions.)

I also think it sounds as good as Garritan CFX, my favorite piano VST. The only thing that bothers me is that the tone is so cold-sounding. It reminds me of another piano VST (I believe 8dio 1928 Steinway).

Turning up the body and sympathetic settings help, but it still has a very cold sound.

It would be nice if VSL would make the Synchon D 'Light' available as a separate purchase. I personally don't feel any need to upgrade to more mics and velocities, and I'm sure many people would be interested in an affordable, lightweight version of the Synchron D.


----------



## Ben (Jun 10, 2019)

silverlight7 said:


> The only thing that bothers me is that the tone is so cold-sounding


This is why the Synchron CFX stays my favorite piano. Same quality, but warmer and not so harsh sounding compared to the Synchron D. But it's nice to have both pianos with different sounds to use what works best in the context.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 11, 2019)

SGordB said:


> There's a "Light" (~33 GB) version of the Synchron Steinway in the SYNCHRON-ized SE Vol. 1.


problem is isown program thats why i dont found it...but now found and i dont at least liked it way i can use it generic piano but some own uses maybe still.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 11, 2019)

I think the piano is incredible. Loaded it up, put my hands on the keyboard and was positively gobsmacked by the sound coming out of the monitors. This is actually a pretty crazy deal.

Yes, it's a strong, bright, assertive sound. That's great. It's not an intimate or "let me play this single piano note for my trailer track" type of piano.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jun 11, 2019)

Thought about buying this just for the piano but my vsl discount (while significant) is not as much as many other cases here hence I don’t own any special editions but rather have individual instruments.

Story short:
- Synchron SE 1 will round up around $200
- VSL D-274 standard library (not light) will round up around $264

Might as well buy the standard with more velocity layers and Decca mics.


----------



## JEPA (Jun 11, 2019)

Do somebody know if this Synchronized SE could be put in a new E-Licenser, so that I could use the OLD VSL SE in other computer with the old E-Licenser?


----------



## VgsA (Jun 11, 2019)

JEPA said:


> Do somebody know if this Synchronized SE could be put in a new E-Licenser, so that I could use the OLD VSL SE in other computer with the old E-Licenser?



Pretty sure you can, since they're different licenses... but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Ben (Jun 11, 2019)

Yes, you can do that.


----------



## JEPA (Jun 11, 2019)

VgsA said:


> Pretty sure you can, since they're different licenses... but I'm not 100% sure.





Ben said:


> Yes, you can do that.


thanks


----------



## dhlkid (Jun 11, 2019)

JEPA said:


> Do somebody know if this Synchronized SE could be put in a new E-Licenser, so that I could use the OLD VSL SE in other computer with the old E-Licenser?


VSL replied yes


----------



## EgM (Jun 11, 2019)

Converted a song I did in 2015 in Logic using VI Special Edition vol. 1 and changed all the instruments to Synchron-ized Special Edition vol. 1

Not bad I guess, it didn't take a long time to do since the placement is already assigned per patch.
The percussions do sound better, that's for sure. The brass are lighter than the original SE, probably because of the EQing they've added.

(Youtube crapped a bit on the audio quality but you get the idea...)


The one from 2015 that used VI Special Edition Vol. 1 and EW Hollywood Cellos is here:


----------



## shireen (Jun 12, 2019)

I really love the Synchron Player. I find it so much easier to work with than VIPro2. 
I think that for an "all in one" package, nothing beats SE with this upgrade. Awesome!

Edit: It is a bummer though that you HAVE to use VE for multi midi inputs. I wish you could assign a midi input per column of patches. Oh well..


----------



## azeteg (Jun 12, 2019)

shireen said:


> Edit: It is a bummer though that you HAVE to use VE for multi midi inputs. I wish you could assign a midi input per column of patches. Oh well..



We've been considering adding MIDI channel as a dimension controller - could make sense for the top dimension. Still some things to consider before we go there however


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Jun 12, 2019)

azeteg said:


> We've been considering adding MIDI channel as a dimension controller - could make sense for the top dimension. Still some things to consider before we go there however



Oh, someone from VSL? May I ask a question? 

Would it be possible to integrate the additional controllers like interval map and sequence map, as well as time stretch?

All of my presets are based on interval map in VI Pro, so this is the only reason why I'm not cross-grading to the SY-libraries and using the Synchron Player much. Overall, it's a good sample player.


----------



## devonmyles (Jun 12, 2019)

Volume 1 and Volume 1 plus.
Volume 2 and Volume 2 plus.
For me, to upgrade to all four SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions, is a total of 134 Euros.
Seems like pretty good value to me.


----------



## azeteg (Jun 13, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Oh, someone from VSL? May I ask a question?
> 
> Would it be possible to integrate the additional controllers like interval map and sequence map, as well as time stretch?
> 
> All of my presets are based on interval map in VI Pro, so this is the only reason why I'm not cross-grading to the SY-libraries and using the Synchron Player much. Overall, it's a good sample player.



Oh, someone who actually uses the interval and sequence map  We have plans to add them as well, along with some solution for stretching. There are also other features in the pipeline, so I cannot give you any timeline.


----------



## shireen (Jun 13, 2019)

azeteg said:


> We've been considering adding MIDI channel as a dimension controller - could make sense for the top dimension. Still some things to consider before we go there however



That would be a very very very cool feature to have! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 13, 2019)

azeteg said:


> There are also other features in the pipeline



Hopefully definable ranges for CC controllers! This is a big one for me. All my expression maps for VI instruments use ranges for switching between articulations (cc 1-25 is stacc, 26-50 portato etc.) and I use the ranges a lot for playability too (velocity 1-20 portamento, higher than that: legato, etc.). Since the Synchron player only has those bendable curves, which are largely unpractical, you can't set anything up in a deliberate way.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 14, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Hopefully definable ranges for CC controllers! This is a big one for me. All my expression maps for VI instruments use ranges for switching between articulations (cc 1-25 is stacc, 26-50 portato etc.) and I use the ranges a lot for playability too (velocity 1-20 portamento, higher than that: legato, etc.). Since the Synchron player only has those bendable curves, which are largely unpractical, you can't set anything up in a deliberate way.



I hope CC editing curves also have numeric values as well. Right now, if you want to match two patches, all you can do is eyeball the curves. There is no way to know if they are fairly close other than by whether the curves look similar or not.


----------



## JEPA (Jun 14, 2019)

where is the "sforzato" articulation in the Synchron-ized Strings? > by Orchestral String Multi-Convolution

EDIT: I found it by Dynamics! thx


----------



## jneebz (Jun 14, 2019)

So I’m new to Vienna libraries....and frankly am baffled by their marketing and website. If I own Special Edition Woodwinds Vol. I & II and the PLUS versions Vol I & II, can I benefit from this current “Synchron-ized” promotion?


----------



## JEPA (Jun 14, 2019)

jneebz said:


> So I’m new to Vienna libraries....and frankly am baffled by their marketing and website. If I own Special Edition Woodwinds Vol. I & II and the PLUS versions Vol I & II, can I benefit from this current “Synchron-iced” promotion?


yes, you will get each of them for about $35


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 14, 2019)

jneebz said:


> So I’m new to Vienna libraries....and frankly am baffled by their marketing and website. If I own Special Edition Woodwinds Vol. I & II and the PLUS versions Vol I & II, can I benefit from this current “Synchron-iced” promotion?


Not sure as you only have the woodwind sections and not a complete Volume.
As far as I know the single sections of special edition will be retired soon (only the Volumes will be available thereafter) and the new synchronized variation does not have single sections but only volumes 1 to 4 and 1-Plus/2-Plus.
The 35$ mentioned above is for upgrading from Special Edition Vol. 1 to Synchronized Vol. 1.

Best is you log into your VSL account and have a look. The discounted prices are shown as soon as you are logged in.


----------



## jneebz (Jun 14, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Not sure as you only have the woodwind sections and not a complete Volume.
> As far as I know the single sections of special edition will be retired soon (only the Volumes will be available thereafter) and the new synchronized variation does not have single sections but only volumes 1 to 4 and 1-Plus/2-Plus.
> The 35$ mentioned above is for upgrading from Special Edition Vol. 1 to Synchronized Vol. 1.
> 
> Best is you log into your VSL account and have a look. The discounted prices are shown as soon as you are logged in.


Thank you!


----------



## Ben (Jun 17, 2019)

I finally had some time to take a deeper look into the Synchronized Special Editions (all volumes).
I've created a mock-up of "The Godfather" soundtrack (I've used [youtube] as template, but I did not create an exact copy).

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/thegodfather-mp3.20702/][/AUDIOPLUS]

I used some plugins on the master bus (exciter, compressor, some additional late reflactions, saturation), but used the instruments mostly out of the box (except the choir: I EQ'ed them to sing uuh instead of aah).

I like the new intruments / articulations that were added, especially: Trumpet Bb (plays from the start), Solo Sopran (2:37), Harmonium (0:33), Synchron Percussion, Basson 2, Synchron Piano (5:39).

I'm happy if you give feedback on the mock-up, and if you have any questions about the SE versions I'll do my best to answer them


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 17, 2019)

Ben said:


> I've created a mock-up of "The Godfather" soundtrack (I've used [youtube] as template, but I did not create an exact copy).



Nice work .
What string section size are we hearing around 4:10? Chamber, Orchestral or Appassionata?


----------



## Ben (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you 
I mixed Orchestral Strings (+1dB) with Appassionata (-2 dB) and Solo Strings (-5 dB).
I used the same velocity crossfade curves, but altered the expression curves to avoid static soundling long notes and to match the sections better together.


----------



## Count_Fuzzball (Jun 18, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Not sure as you only have the woodwind sections and not a complete Volume.
> As far as I know the single sections of special edition will be retired soon (only the Volumes will be available thereafter) and the new synchronized variation does not have single sections but only volumes 1 to 4 and 1-Plus/2-Plus.



Seems like a great time to snag some Silent Stage SE sections.

I've heard great things about their woodwinds, but how is the brass (outside of Epic Horns) and percussion?


----------



## dhlkid (Jun 18, 2019)

I just upgraded to Synchronized SE 1
But after I installed the files. And try to load patch in Synchron Player, it said Unable to load xxxx

Anybody know why?


----------



## Ben (Jun 18, 2019)

Count_Fuzzball said:


> Seems like a great time to snag some Silent Stage SE sections.


_Imo _there is no reason to get anything from the old SE, except when you need to complete something to get the upgrade price to the syn. SE. The Synchronized SE does not only come with more articulations but also more instruments as well as the new player which includes multiple presets per instrument and a lot of new features. The reverb is not baked into the samples but can be turned off completly if you want. You will get the same dry sound as with the old SE.



Count_Fuzzball said:


> I've heard great things about their woodwinds, but how is the brass (outside of Epic Horns) and percussion?


The percussion is good, but depedning of what you need you will miss some instruments. The included parts of the Synchron Percussion are awsome!
Brass is perfect imo, only the Solo Horns can be a challenging to mix as they tend to go under in the mix. But it is definitv better with the Synchronized version.
In the soundtrack I posted you can hear the Bb Trumpet in the beginning.


----------



## Ben (Jun 18, 2019)

dhlkid said:


> I just upgraded to Synchronized SE 1
> But after I installed the files. And try to load patch in Synchron Player, it said Unable to load xxxx
> 
> Anybody know why?


Update the eLicenser as well as the Synchron player to the latest version and make sure that your license is showing in the eLicenser Control panel.


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 18, 2019)

Ben said:


> _Imo _there is no reason to get anything from the old SE, except when you need to complete something to get the upgrade price to the syn. SE.



Well, another reason would be the individual sections, if the buyer needs only one section or so.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 20, 2019)

I just went ahead and spent the $160 to add the Synchronized Special Edition Bundle to my VI Special Edition Bundle. It was such a comparatively small sum for what you get, why not?

I can use it for initial composition using Cubase Instrument Tracks rather than messing with Rack Instruments connected to VE Pro and MIR Pro. And while I prefer VI Pro at this time, I am hedging my bets against the possibility that most future VSL development will be devoted to the Synchron Player environment.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Jun 21, 2019)

So I downloaded Synchron yesterday, and had the opportunity to try it out this morning. 

And so far, while I like the new GUI, and ease of use, I find that the new sounds sound extremely far away, even after disabling the reverb. It's like the old version was too dry and upfront, and the new version sounds like it was recorded across the lake in an amphitheater. 

It seems like I'd almost have to use both version and try and find a balance between them. I don't want to do that of course, since one version is pre panned and the other is not. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Jun 21, 2019)

mikefrommontreal said:


> So I downloaded Synchron yesterday, and had the opportunity to try it out this morning.
> 
> And so far, while I like the new GUI, and ease of use, I find that the new sounds sound extremely far away, even after disabling the reverb. It's like the old version was too dry and upfront, and the new version sounds like it was recorded across the lake in an amphitheater.
> 
> It seems like I'd almost have to use both version and try and find a balance between them. I don't want to do that of course, since one version is pre panned and the other is not. Am I doing something wrong?



There are two reverbs applied, if I remember correctly. The IR (which make this library SYNCHRON-ized) and an additional algo reverb. You have to deactivate both of them.

Maybe there also is an EQ applied which has to be turned off.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 21, 2019)

mikefrommontreal said:


> So I downloaded Synchron yesterday, and had the opportunity to try it out this morning.
> 
> And so far, while I like the new GUI, and ease of use, I find that the new sounds sound extremely far away, even after disabling the reverb. It's like the old version was too dry and upfront, and the new version sounds like it was recorded across the lake in an amphitheater.
> 
> It seems like I'd almost have to use both version and try and find a balance between them. I don't want to do that of course, since one version is pre panned and the other is not. Am I doing something wrong?


For most instruments 3 things are different, all can be configured in the MIX tab:

EQ at the top of the "Main" channel
The reverb channel beside it
The Impulse Response (IR), difficult to find I also missed that first. It hides under the small rectangle with a wave like symbol


----------



## joebaggan (Jun 21, 2019)

So if I understand this VSL deal right, you won't be able to buy individual SE sections anymore (e.g. strings or woodwinds) and they won't offer Synchronized versions of the sections? You have to buy all instruments as part of a "Vol 1" Synchronized edition?

One thing about VSL, they slice and dice their offerings in so many elaborate and confusing ways, it almost looks like deliberate subterfuge. With all their packages and re-packaging of the same thing, they are quite good capitalists.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 21, 2019)

joebaggan said:


> So if I understand this VSL deal right, you won't be able to buy individual SE sections anymore (e.g. strings or woodwinds) and they won't offer Synchronized versions of the sections? You have to buy all instruments as part of a "Vol 1" Synchronized edition?


That's how I understand it.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Jun 21, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> There are two reverbs applied, if I remember correctly. The IR (which make this library SYNCHRON-ized) and an additional algo reverb. You have to deactivate both of them.
> 
> Maybe there also is an EQ applied which has to be turned off.



Aha, ok. Thank you. I don't want to eliminate everything of course, otherwise that would defeat the point of the library. Maybe just bring it under control a bit.  Thanks!


----------



## Ben (Jun 21, 2019)

joebaggan said:


> With all their endless packages and re-packaging, they are quite good capitalists.


How? It is true that you can get lost by the high count of all the different products that VSL has. But if they sell a product based on another product (upgrade) or the product is in a collection, you will get always an upgrade price.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Jun 21, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> For most instruments 3 things are different, all can be configured in the MIX tab:
> 
> EQ at the top of the "Main" channel
> The reverb channel beside it
> The Impulse Response (IR), difficult to find I also missed that first. It hides under the small rectangle with a wave like symbol


Thank you for this! Yeah, I think I just prefer to use VSS since I'm combining it with other libraries.


----------



## joebaggan (Jun 21, 2019)

Ben said:


> How? It is true that you can get lost by the high count of all the different products that VSL has. But if they sell a product based on another product (upgrade) or the product is in a collection, you will get always an upgrade price.



A bit of a clever marketing trick involved here though right? If I re-package essentially the same samples under a different name, then I can charge an "upgrade" price and even offer a "discount" to those who bought the original version. Makes you feel like you got a great deal! VSL are masters of this kind of thing.


----------



## Ben (Jun 21, 2019)

joebaggan said:


> VSL are masters of this kind of thing.


Not what I've experienced. There are some sample manufacturers that sell you the same samples over and over again every ~3 years in a new package. Not so VSL: You have the SE versions which are entry level products. You can upgrade these to the single instruments, which can be upgraded to the collections. With every upgrade you'll get additional samples.

Now with the Synchron-Series there are the new recorded instruments (Syn Percussion, Strings I, Pianos) and Synchronized instruments. These are remastered and repackaged versions of the traditional VI instruments. You don't have to buy the "re-packaged" samples again, but depending on the effort you pay the upgrade price for re-mastering, creating all the different presets, included reverb, new player and added content.


----------



## BenjaminO (Jun 21, 2019)

Would you guys recommend this whole library (all 4 volumes and the corresponding PLUS expansions) to someone who is looking for an all-round versatile orchestral package (not as an upgrade but as a new purchase since I don’t own anything from VSL yet - 995 €)? 

This would be my first orchestral library and I am seriously considering buying the whole bundle (for the promotional price) since it contains basically everything in an orchestra plus some other instruments which are great/amazing. I’ve listened to all the demos, watched all the videos and I really like the sound. 

I’ve been considering Amadeus Symphonic Orchestra which is very similar (although Amadeus has the amazing full orchestra patch) but when comparing the sound to Synchron-ized SE, I reall prefer the latter. The solo instruments imho also sound much much better. 

The second orchestral package I’ve considered is The Orchestra by Sonuscore but I dislike the fact that no solo instruments are included and when comparing the sound I’ve again found VSLs library much more appealing and I feel it sounds more intimate which I like. The Orchestra demos were all pretty much in the “epic” cinematic ballpark which isn’t my primary goal at the moment (maybe some day) and they sounded a little bit distant to me (it might be the mix).

The main issue I have with VSLs library is that the whole bundle isn’t cheap for somene like me but I can afford it. I am just not sure if it is worth the price but from my research so far I think I won’t find any better for my needs. My goal is to have versatile orchestral instruments which I would be able to work with for a longer time (to master them) so I don’t have to constantly buy more libraries (that is also why I am considering the whole bundle which includes all articulations). The other goal is to be able to produce a decent quality sound and I think this particular library doesn’t dissapoint in that area (at least according to the demos and videos). Having solo instruments is also something I really like and some of these really impressed me.

Any comments regarding my doubts and my conclusions regarding this library (described in the previous paragraph) would be very welcome. If anyone else has any better library suggestions (according to my needs described above) it would also be welcome.

Cheers!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 21, 2019)

joebaggan said:


> A bit of a clever marketing trick involved here though right? If I re-package essentially the same samples under a different name, then I can charge an "upgrade" price and even offer a "discount" to those who bought the original version. Makes you feel like you got a great deal! VSL are masters of this kind of thing.



Sure, it's crafty marketing, but as far as pure repackaging goes, other companies are far "worse offenders" than VSL - 8Dio or Spitfire for example. I don't think it's the work of the devil, as it's all optional anyway. In any case, singling VSL out as a particularly "bad case" wouldn't be quite accurate. I can't think of any other sample library developer that consistently stuck with their product line for as long as they did, and this synchronized stuff, after all, does come with new stuff and improvements as well.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Jun 21, 2019)

BenjaminO said:


> Would you guys recommend this whole library (all 4 volumes and the corresponding PLUS expansions) to someone who is looking for an all-round versatile orchestral package (not as an upgrade but as a new purchase since I don’t own anything from VSL yet - 995 €)?
> 
> This would be my first orchestral library and I am seriously considering buying the whole bundle (for the promotional price) since it contains basically everything in an orchestra plus some other instruments which are great/amazing. I’ve listened to all the demos, watched all the videos and I really like the sound.
> 
> ...


What kind of music are you looking to make? If it's more 'epic' music, then it can be done with this package, but it's certainly not it's forte. I'd say it's strength is for more 'conventional' orchestral music.


----------



## gyprock (Jun 21, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> For most instruments 3 things are different, all can be configured in the MIX tab:
> 
> EQ at the top of the "Main" channel
> The reverb channel beside it
> The Impulse Response (IR), difficult to find I also missed that first. It hides under the small rectangle with a wave like symbol


What’s the reverb under the preset at the right? Is it an additional send reverb?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 21, 2019)

gyprock said:


> What’s the reverb under the preset at the right? Is it an additional send reverb?


Indeed this is an additional algorithmic reverb. The send knob for this is beside the impulse response button.
But I never saw this one active by default in the Special Edition. It is always set to "-inf" (no guarantee on this, maybe there is a patch that has it activated). The Sychronized Special Edition normally uses an AUX channel beside the instrument channel as reverb (as can be seen in the picture).





By the way the send knob that goes into the reverb channel right next to the instrument (which is an AUX channel) is not visible, it comes to the surface when on the left hand side "AUX" is selected instead of "Basic".


----------



## Ben (Jun 21, 2019)

BenjaminO said:


> My goal is to have versatile orchestral instruments which I would be able to work with for a longer time (to master them) so I don’t have to constantly buy more libraries


Of course, SE has its limits. After all, it is an entry level orchestra. So there will be situations where you will miss some articulations (for example non-vibrato, harmonics, dynamics), but if you know what this library can and can't do, you can go around a lot of these limitations.
You will spend some time learning how the different parameters like velocity crossfade, expression and the combination of different articulations influence the sound and after some time you will get a good feeling what to do to get the sound from your imagination.

Imo: For 1000€ it is the best you can get with such high quality and this many instruments. Also consider investing ~120€ for a TEC breath controller (or any other that works well) to program the velocity crossfade. This adds a lot to the realism. (alternative you can use a mod-wheel, but it's easier with a breath-controller)


----------



## Ben (Jun 21, 2019)

Here is the list of the fx included in the Synchron Palyer: Algorithmic reverb, Delay, Saturator, Cabinet, Compressor, Expander, Limiter, Noise-Gate, EQ, different filter, Auto Gain, Choros + Flanger, Phaser, Rotary, Plate Reverb, Room Reverb, Invert, Power-Pan, Sample-Delay.

So on top of the IR reverb you have 3 different reverbs build-in.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 21, 2019)

BenjaminO said:


> Any comments regarding my doubts and my conclusions regarding this library (described in the previous paragraph) would be very welcome. If anyone else has any better library suggestions (according to my needs described above) it would also be welcome.



Every library has its own weaknesses and strengths.
Most important thing is follow your ears, in what you like.

One thing to think about is: if you want the instruments as ensemble patches only or as indiviual sections. I have added a comment on each library below regarding the strings (normally it should also hold up for brass/woodwind).

As for good allround packages regarding orchestral compositions here are some to consider:

Sychronized Special Edition (VSL)
High quality. Lots of content to explore.
It needs a dongle. In contrast to all the others this one can be sold. So if you ever want to get rid of it, you get at least part of the money back.
As far as I know VSL allows upgrading. Thus you can start with the most basic volumes 1 + 2 (or only even Vol 1) and see if you like it before you get all the rest.
Strings available as different sections (Violins, Violas, Celli, Basses).
In case you like the sound going with this product is absolutely fine.

Hollywood Orchestra Gold (East West)
Minimum get Gold version here (the diamond is huge in disk space).
This has just everything you need.
Compared to all others Hollywood Orchestra has the most content for the money.
Regardless of its age, still many many come back to this. Especially for strings/brass.
Strings available as different sections (Violins, Violas, Celli, Basses).

Berlin Orchestra Inspire 1 (Orchestral Tools)
Has mostly ensemble patches, but also some solo instruments like Flute, Horn.
Strings not as individual sections (Violins, Violas, Celli, Basses) but as an ensemble patch.
A very nice allround package.

Orchestral Essentials 1 + 2 (ProjectSAM)
Vol 1 contains the most basic things.
Strings not as individual sections (Violins, Violas, Celli, Basses) but as an ensemble patch.
Vol 2 contains additional patches like Flute, Horn...

Albion One (Spitfire)
Mostly has ensemble patches. Makes it difficult to play melodies when suddenly different instruments kick in/leave. I see this one often recommended, but as a single library personally I would miss something. Is missing almost the complete typical orchestral percussion (okay I can fully understand, Spitfire has the Joby Burgess Percussion product for this purpose).
Strings not as individual sections (Violins, Violas, Celli, Basses) but as an ensemble patch.

Palette Symphonic Sketchpad (Redroom Audio)
Rather new libary, can't comment on this one yet. But looks pretty nice.
Strings not as individual sections (Violins, Violas, Celli, Basses) but as an ensemble patch.


----------



## Hanu_H (Jun 21, 2019)

I think this is worth checking out as well: https://www.steinberg.net/en/products/vst/iconica/sections_and_players.html

It has a trial if you want to try it out before you buying.


----------



## gyprock (Jun 21, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Indeed this is an additional algorithmic reverb. The send knob for this is beside the impulse response button.
> But I never saw this one active by default in the Special Edition. It is always set to "-inf" (no guarantee on this, maybe there is a patch that has it activated). The Sychronized Special Edition normally uses an AUX channel beside the instrument channel as reverb (as can be seen in the picture).
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Do you know how to route the stereo outputs at the bottom of each channel? There are 9 of them if I recall. Will be useful for Synchro percussion presets for the microphones.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 21, 2019)

gyprock said:


> Thanks for this. Do you know how to route the stereo outputs at the bottom of each channel? There are 9 of them if I recall. Will be useful for Synchro percussion presets for the microphones.


You can just set one of the 9 outputs by clicking the output channel. Default is "1 (Stereo)".
Now you just have to activate the other channels inside your DAW.
What DAW are you using? It is different for each DAW and does not depend on the Vienna Synchron Player itself.
In Cubase there is a button in the Inspector (an arrow pointing to the right) that opens the menu for "Activating outputs".
Afterwards you have them all in your mixer view.


----------



## gyprock (Jun 21, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> You can just set one of the 9 outputs by clicking the output channel. Default is "1 (Stereo)".
> Now you just have to activate the other channels inside your DAW.
> What DAW are you using? It is different for each DAW and does not depend on the Vienna Synchron Player itself.
> In Cubase there is a button in the Inspector (an arrow pointing to the right) that opens the menu for "Activating outputs".
> Afterwards you have them all in your mixer view.


I’m using the Synchron player for each channel in VEP7 routed either directly or through a buss to Cubase. This is all working fine. So from the Synchron mixer I can route to one of 9 pairs (1/2 through 17/18). Now it makes sense. I was getting confused because VEP7 explicitly names the pair whereas the Synchron mixer uses a single digit for the pair.


----------



## BenjaminO (Jun 22, 2019)

mikefrommontreal said:


> What kind of music are you looking to make? If it's more 'epic' music, then it can be done with this package, but it's certainly not it's forte. I'd say it's strength is for more 'conventional' orchestral music.



Thank you for your input mikefrommontreal. To answer your question: I'm not particularly interested in "epic" music at the moment (that might change someday but it is definitely not my priority). I'd say I prefer the more 'conventional' orchestral music at the moment which is something I am interested in exploring. I'd like to explore orchestral instruments (individual and ensembles) in other non-typical orchestral compositions. For example I really like what Snarky Puppy and The Metropole Orchestra have done on Snarky Puppy's album Sylva (I do own Komplete 12 which provides me with the other instruments which are typical of a band such as Snarky Puppy). I really love jazz and many of its modern offspring genres (funk, fusion, modern church gospel music, neo-soul, lo-fi hip hop and some big band music as well) and exploring orchestral instruments in such setting is something I'd like to try. Having solo instruments with a decent quality sound is definitely something I'd prefer over something that Albion One offers for example (only ensemble patches) but I don't want to exclude the ensemble instruments either.



Ben said:


> Of course, SE has its limits. After all, it is an entry level orchestra. So there will be situations where you will miss some articulations (for example non-vibrato, harmonics, dynamics), but if you know what this library can and can't do, you can go around a lot of these limitations.
> You will spend some time learning how the different parameters like velocity crossfade, expression and the combination of different articulations influence the sound and after some time you will get a good feeling what to do to get the sound from your imagination.
> 
> Imo: For 1000€ it is the best you can get with such high quality and this many instruments. Also consider investing ~120€ for a TEC breath controller (or any other that works well) to program the velocity crossfade. This adds a lot to the realism. (alternative you can use a mod-wheel, but it's easier with a breath-controller)



Thank you for your input as well, Ben. I know that it might not be everything one needs but one has to start somewhere and I'd like not to start with something I'd regret purchasing (I think I'd regret choosing a library with poor sound quality more than missing some articulations). 

Regarding the breath controller sugestion I must admit it does sound intriguing after checking what it does/can do. Thank you for the suggestion.



Manuel Stumpf said:


> Every library has its own weaknesses and strengths.
> Most important thing is follow your ears, in what you like.
> 
> One thing to think about is: if you want the instruments as ensemble patches only or as indiviual sections. I have added a comment on each library below regarding the strings (normally it should also hold up for brass/woodwind).
> ...



Manuel Stumpf, thank you for taking the time to share these suggestions and your thoughts. I'll definitely check the Hollywood Orchestra which I haven't considered yet. The others don't really seem to fit my needs based on your descriptions.



Hanu_H said:


> I think this is worth checking out as well: https://www.steinberg.net/en/products/vst/iconica/sections_and_players.html
> 
> It has a trial if you want to try it out before you buying.



Hanu_H, thank you very much for your suggestion. I did take some time to listen to a few demos and some of them sound great while one of them did dissapoint me quite a lot with the sound quality (Lands To West of West by Tobias Escher at around the 1 minute mark). Will take the time tomorrow to listen to everything else.

Cheers!


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 22, 2019)

Can anyone using the Synchron player give a hint how to stack sounds? For example a bassoon with an english horn? In the old Vienna Instrument player it was so easy but here I just don´t see it?


----------



## Ben (Jun 22, 2019)

There is a small button next to the articulation list name. If you press it, it turns blue. Just press this button.


----------



## azeteg (Jun 23, 2019)

Ben said:


> There is a small button next to the articulation list name. If you press it, it turns blue. Just press this button.



That's right - this is the "Parallel mode" button, which enables stacked playback of all slots in this dimension. Additionally, each slot offers a "Parallel mode" setting, which offers "Mix" and "XFade". Using "Mix" you will be stacking the slots, while "XFade" will fade between the patches using the assigned dimension controller.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 23, 2019)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 23, 2019)

azeteg said:


> That's right - this is the "Parallel mode" button, which enables stacked playback of all slots in this dimension. Additionally, each slot offers a "Parallel mode" setting, which offers "Mix" and "XFade". Using "Mix" you will be stacking the slots, while "XFade" will fade between the patches using the assigned dimension controller.


?
As far as I understand Sid tries to layer two different instruments.
These "Parallel Mode" button let's you mix/xfade slots, but these slots always belong to the same instrument (for example combines sustain and staccato for the marcato articulation).
I have not found a way to load two instruments at the same time. Either it is not possible or I am missing something?

Edit:
Ahh, my bad. One can change to "Patch" in the browser and then indeed load patches from different instruments.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 23, 2019)

Sid Francis said:


> Can anyone using the Synchron player give a hint how to stack sounds? For example a bassoon with an english horn? In the old Vienna Instrument player it was so easy but here I just don´t see it?



Hi Sid!

You can add ANY patch to the final set of slots in the tree.
1. Click the plus sign at the bottom of the set, you will get an "untitled" slot.
2. In the browser pane, select "Patches" instead of "Presets"
3. Drag the instrument patch you want to stack into the untitled slot.
4. Save your revised instrument preset under User Presets.
5. Make sure the "stack" button is activated.

I haven't fully experimented with this yet (just got the product a few days ago), but I did verify it is doable by adding a flute to an Orchestral "All Strings" instrument.

Now that I think of it, you should be able to create a whole new set of slots for layered instruments. Would make it easier to identify and manage.

Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 23, 2019)

Hey Daddy-John...ahhh... John-O!!  Hope you are well too! Thank you. Yes I would create new presets as I did in the old player. Generally I like the modern new look and the orchestral IRs are chosen really well. I would have paid for them alone because they really fit and work. Also the algorithmic reverb really works well on the instruments. I never would have thought that before. In the end I use my "Spaces" but when I preload the instruments to make a selection I get a good immediate impression.


----------



## SGordB (Jun 23, 2019)

BenjaminO said:


> Thank you for your input mikefrommontreal. To answer your question: I'm not particularly interested in "epic" music at the moment (that might change someday but it is definitely not my priority). I'd say I prefer the more 'conventional' orchestral music at the moment which is something I am interested in exploring. I'd like to explore orchestral instruments (individual and ensembles) in other non-typical orchestral compositions. For example I really like what Snarky Puppy and The Metropole Orchestra have done on Snarky Puppy's album Sylva (I do own Komplete 12 which provides me with the other instruments which are typical of a band such as Snarky Puppy). I really love jazz and many of its modern offspring genres (funk, fusion, modern church gospel music, neo-soul, lo-fi hip hop and some big band music as well) and exploring orchestral instruments in such setting is something I'd like to try. Having solo instruments with a decent quality sound is definitely something I'd prefer over something that Albion One offers for example (only ensemble patches) but I don't want to exclude the ensemble instruments either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Judging by what you’re looking for (real acoustic instruments, not “epic” effects etc.), I think you’ll be very pleased with VSL. It’s too bad you can’t try before buying (unless you’re somehow able to make their cloud-based demo sessions work for you), because taste in VIs is so subjective. One option would be to buy and try a single SE section rather than immediately take the plunge on the whole library. The upgrade price tends to be little or no higher than the difference between the part and the whole. Myself, a few months before I bought my first VSL libs, I bought the EastWest platinum orchestra. Big disappointment. Very hard to connect with the instruments musically. VSL was like striking gold for me, as someone who likes to feel I’m playing the actual instruments in a small space where they can sing without need of embellishment (of course, sooner or later they do get the reverb and hot sauce). Put it another way, if you listen to the remarkable demos on the VSL site, they don’t lie. And even the SE edition subset of the VSL instruments covers a very generous range of articulations, including an astonishingly expressive legato.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 23, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Sure, it's crafty marketing, but as far as pure repackaging goes, other companies are far "worse offenders" than VSL - 8Dio



The nice thing about 8dio is they practically give away there older library's or at least slash them to over half price,

I have got a few gems from 8dio because of there no brainer giveaways,

VSL are ok with sales, but the Synchron development is not a game changer, especially when they are reinventing there older library's with very little difference than the existing sound for the most part. 

I think it's time for Synchron Strings part two
And a fresh Synchron approach from VSL instead of the same old same old.

I think Synchron Strings part two has been on the shelf to long


----------



## Ben (Jun 24, 2019)

SGordB said:


> One option would be to buy and try a single SE section rather than immediately take the plunge on the whole library


You can go for the full library (or as many parts as you need) because VSL has a 30 day return policy.


----------



## SGordB (Jun 24, 2019)

Ben said:


> You can go for the full library (or as many parts as you need) because VSL has a 30 day return policy.


I _think _that's only a refund for "unused goods." From their website (https://www.vsl.co.at/en/FancyBoxes/TERMS_SERVICE):

"Customer can withdraw from the contract by written notice (including email) or by return of the originally packed product without any traces of usage and especially without the registration of the serial number(s) of the product on the VSL Website within 2 weeks of delivery for a full refund. The same applies to Download Products given that a serial number of the download product has not been registered and/or that the download product has not been activated by entering an Activation Code. The return shipping cost is to be born by Customer, unless the return is a result of an error of VSL. In case of registration of the serial number and/or activation by entering an Activation Code, Customer may not withdraw from the contract; even the possibility of usage only will hinder such withdrawal unless proven by Customer that no usage of the product or service has taken place although the serial number has been registered and/or the Activation Code has been entered."


----------



## Ben (Jun 24, 2019)

https://www.vsl.co.at/community/posts/t52761-Feature-Request--Audition-Credits#post286148
2nd post is from [email protected]: "you have a right to return your licenses of products purchased in the VSL webshop within 30 days".


----------



## JPQ (Jun 24, 2019)

Where is selected virtual close or stage mic? undersstand in this version is somewhere i think close mics works better if want use for example flute for solo in song get more focused sound.


----------



## Ben (Jun 24, 2019)

It is a mix of the real close mic and the virtual MIR mics. You can set the amount of "wet mics" (IR) in the mixer view of the Synchron Player. There are also presets for classic, close and distant sounding configurations.


----------



## JEPA (Jun 25, 2019)

should I update to the Synch-Vol.1 *Plus*? I've already updated to the Synch-SEVol.1, cuz of the piano. What are the major advantages?


----------



## Ben (Jun 25, 2019)

JEPA said:


> should I update to the Synch-Vol.1 *Plus*? I've already updated to the Synch-SEVol.1, cuz of the piano. What are the major advantages?


The additional articulations: https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Synchroniz...zed_Special_Edition_Vol1_Plus#!Sample_Content


----------



## gyprock (Jun 25, 2019)

JEPA said:


> should I update to the Synch-Vol.1 *Plus*? I've already updated to the Synch-SEVol.1, cuz of the piano. What are the major advantages?


The Plus option just gives you more articulations. It does not add any instruments. The list can be found on the VSL web. In my VEP7 template I only add the Plus patches and disable some of the less used articulations and have them reload upon midi input.


----------



## gyprock (Jun 25, 2019)

gyprock said:


> The Plus option just gives you more articulations. It does not add any instruments. The list can be found on the VSL web. In my VEP7 template I only add the Plus patches and disable some of the less used articulations and have them reload upon midi input.


Ben beat me to an answer by a whisker.


----------



## shawnsingh (Jun 25, 2019)

JEPA said:


> should I update to the Synch-Vol.1 *Plus*? I've already updated to the Synch-SEVol.1, cuz of the piano. What are the major advantages?



The added articulations in the plus library - I would not have enjoyed my VSL special edition without the "plus" part, they were critical for me.

Fortepiano has a more rounded attack than sfz. So between sustain, sfz, fortepiano, and velocity xfade, it becomes possible to sculpt a large variety of attacks.

Similarly for portato/detached. Trills are essential too. One thing I haven't had a chance to try, but I think will work well, is to use the trills to program string runs. But you'll constantly switch between half step and whole step nearly every note, so it would take some patient programming.

Not to mention the other fx-like articulations come in very handy for their roles.


----------



## JEPA (Jun 26, 2019)

thanks guys @shawnsingh @gyprock @Ben , you got me, I'm updating!


----------



## borisb2 (Jun 26, 2019)

question about the sample content compared to the original VSL SE:

so far everybody is saying the samples are "more or less" similar, just repackaged, put in the new synchron-player with preset EQ (and convolution to place them)? They didnt do any new recordings? I guess if so, they would advertise that - so I kind of answered my own question while writing this 

I just bought the woodwinds from VSL SE for a stellar 58.- (was my first VSL purchase) and quite like the sound (especially the legatos) - now I'm thinking of also getting the strings section - I really don't need the whole orchestra (having enough brass, perc, piano etc.) - but then again I'm not quite sure if would miss something soundwise compared to the synchronized version.

Thanks


----------



## Ben (Jun 26, 2019)

borisb2 said:


> They didnt do any new recordings? I guess if so, they would advertise that


Some instruments got more articulations (for example trumpet Bb)


borisb2 said:


> I'm not quite sure if would miss something soundwise compared to the synchronized version.


I think you will. as mentioned, additional articulations and instruments, and the eq and IR make it sound different, but in a good way.


----------



## larry777 (Jun 28, 2019)

gyprock said:


> The Plus option just gives you more articulations. It does not add any instruments. The list can be found on the VSL web. In my VEP7 template I only add the Plus patches and disable some of the less used articulations and have them reload upon midi input.


Hi, could you explain how do you reload the patches upon midi input with vep 7 ? i am struggling to do that and never found any explanation.


----------



## gyprock (Jun 28, 2019)

larry777 said:


> Hi, could you explain how do you reload the patches upon midi input with vep 7 ? i am struggling to do that and never found any explanation.


There is a VEP menu item that allows you to disable samples for VSL instruments. You’ll see the slots in the Synchron player fade for all instruments in the instance when you do this. In the settings (not sure where) there is an option to enable samples upon midi input ie when you play something with a particular articulation. This will load the relevant slot. The other thing you can do is to disable the VEP instrument by sending a midi controller message from your DAW. I’ve described the process I’m my last post here: https://www.vsl.co.at/community/pos...late-audio-buss-strategy-in-VE-Pro#post285871

The disabling of the entire instrument is relevant for Kontakt and Synchron whereas the disabling of the sample cells or slots is only relevant for VSL instruments.


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 28, 2019)

Question on VSL SE woodwinds. Not new versions

I assume Vol 1 Woodwinds is fine by all comments. Is the same said for Volume 2?
There's ensembles from what I can see included.

My dilemma is, do I go for:
Vol 1 + Plus library
Vol 1 + Vol 2 (no extra articulations)

Or just add all 4. But then I'm creeping into higher pricing where a full wind library from others may be more cost effective.


----------



## robgb (Jun 28, 2019)

Ben said:


> I finally had some time to take a deeper look into the Synchronized Special Editions (all volumes).
> I've created a mock-up of "The Godfather" soundtrack (I've used [youtube] as template, but I did not create an exact copy).
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/thegodfather-mp3.20702/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> ...


Lovely mockup. My ONLY complaint is that it all sounds as if it was recorded with all the instruments at the back of the hall. Is that out of the box ambience?


----------



## robgb (Jun 28, 2019)

SGordB said:


> "Customer can withdraw from the contract by written notice (including email) or by return of the originally packed product without any traces of usage and especially without the registration of the serial number(s) of the product on the VSL Website within 2 weeks of delivery for a full refund. The same applies to Download Products given that a serial number of the download product has not been registered and/or that the download product has not been activated by entering an Activation Code. T


Well that's useful for practically no one.


----------



## BenjaminO (Jun 28, 2019)

SGordB said:


> Judging by what you’re looking for (real acoustic instruments, not “epic” effects etc.), I think you’ll be very pleased with VSL. It’s too bad you can’t try before buying (unless you’re somehow able to make their cloud-based demo sessions work for you), because taste in VIs is so subjective. One option would be to buy and try a single SE section rather than immediately take the plunge on the whole library. The upgrade price tends to be little or no higher than the difference between the part and the whole. Myself, a few months before I bought my first VSL libs, I bought the EastWest platinum orchestra. Big disappointment. Very hard to connect with the instruments musically. VSL was like striking gold for me, as someone who likes to feel I’m playing the actual instruments in a small space where they can sing without need of embellishment (of course, sooner or later they do get the reverb and hot sauce). Put it another way, if you listen to the remarkable demos on the VSL site, they don’t lie. And even the SE edition subset of the VSL instruments covers a very generous range of articulations, including an astonishingly expressive legato.



Thank you very much for your thoughts SGordB. As much as I love the sound I've decided to avoid VSL after getting to know their license policies - not my cup of tea. Going to look some more or wait for sales from other developers.

Cheers!


----------



## pmcrockett (Jun 28, 2019)

James H said:


> Question on VSL SE woodwinds. Not new versions
> 
> I assume Vol 1 Woodwinds is fine by all comments. Is the same said for Volume 2?
> There's ensembles from what I can see included.
> ...


I have Vol 1 and Vol 1 Plus -- no Vol 2 -- and have never really felt like I needed the extra instruments because I've filled those holes with assorted libraries from other developers. Most of the stuff in Vol 2 isn't strictly necessary for creating a basic woodwind section. The three-player woodwind patches are the only things that stand out to me as potentially necessary, but multi-player patches aren't (IMO) as important for woodwinds as for brass and strings.

In terms of the extra content in Plus, the inclusion of portato and performance rep staccatos gives you more options in terms of short notes, which I like.

I think it's mostly a question of whether you'd rather have the multi-player patches or slightly more versatile single-player patches, and this depends mostly on your personal mockup style and what your current woodwind arsenal already contains.


----------



## JEPA (Jun 28, 2019)

Ben said:


> Some instruments got more articulations (for example trumpet Bb)
> 
> I think you will. as mentioned, additional articulations and instruments, and the eq and IR make it sound different, but in a good way.


where do I find my trumpet B?


----------



## Ben (Jun 28, 2019)

JEPA said:


> where do I find my trumpet B?


SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition -> 22 Trumpets -> 04 Trumpet II (Bb)


----------



## SGordB (Jun 28, 2019)

robgb said:


> Well that's useful for practically no one.



Indeed! But then, as noted by Ben, we have Paul from VSL -- as recently as a few days ago -- writing on their forum:


Hi Sam, 

Looks like we can't do this in the near future, but you have a right to return your licenses of products purchased in the VSL webshop within 30 days. Hope that's a good option for you. 

Best, 
Paul

Paul Kopf
Product Manager - Vienna Symphonic Library
_____

For years, I've heard of this return policy, but in an apocryphal-feeling way. Frankly, it still feels kind of apocryphal, given that their fine print appears to say otherwise. Still, next time I'm on the fence about a VSL lib purchase, I may try this out, even if I have to email them in advance for confirmation.


----------



## ka00 (Jun 28, 2019)

SGordB said:


> Indeed! But then, as noted by Ben, we have Paul from VSL -- as recently as a few days ago -- writing on their forum:
> 
> 
> Hi Sam,
> ...



They do honour their 30 day return. I returned Synchron Strings.


----------



## SGordB (Jun 28, 2019)

James H said:


> Question on VSL SE woodwinds. Not new versions
> 
> I assume Vol 1 Woodwinds is fine by all comments. Is the same said for Volume 2?
> There's ensembles from what I can see included.
> ...


This is VERY subjective, but when I bought my first VSL libs (SE1 standard and solo strings 1), the installation included a 30-day demo of SE2. I fell in love with their tenor and (particularly) alto saxes. So supple. So expressive. (Everything I play with that tenor sax sounds like cool jazz.) When the demo period ended, they were taken away from me :-( A few months later, someone was selling the full SE bundle here, and I snapped it up. 

Again subjectively, there are a few other "value added" woodwinds in SE2 for me. In SE1, flute 1 is kind of in the "just right" zone, timbrally, but in SE2, flute 2 sparkles and shimmers while alto flute has a haunting, ghostly quality. I use all three flutes. But I don't have to have them.


----------



## JEPA (Jun 28, 2019)

Ben said:


> SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition -> 22 Trumpets -> 04 Trumpet II (Bb)


they aren't showing... :(


----------



## Ben (Jun 28, 2019)

robgb said:


> Lovely mockup. My ONLY complaint is that it all sounds as if it was recorded with all the instruments at the back of the hall. Is that out of the box ambience?


No, I used the default preset (classic sound) and added TrueVerb with only a little bit of late reflections on the master bus.

After some feedback I have fine-tuned this piece a little more, so this is the updated version. To compare the different reverb-settings of the presets, I'll attach the same piece with different presets (Keep in mind I did not optimize the programming for the other presets).

Default "classic" preset with additional late-reflection on the master bus:
[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/thegodfather_v3-mp3.20913/][/AUDIOPLUS]

Default "classic" preset without added late-reflection:
[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/thegodfather_v3-noaddrev-mp3.20915/][/AUDIOPLUS]

"Close" preset:
[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/thegodfather_v3-noaddrev-close-mp3.20916/][/AUDIOPLUS]

I disabled all reverbs (except for the Synchron percussion / piano where the reverb is recorded):
[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/thegodfather_v3-dry-mp3.20917/][/AUDIOPLUS]

There is also a "Distant" preset with more reverb than the "classic", but I did not try / render it.


----------



## Ben (Jun 28, 2019)

JEPA said:


> they aren't showing... :(


The trumpet Bb is part of the volume 4.


----------



## JEPA (Jun 28, 2019)

Ben said:


> The trumpet Bb is part of the volume 4.


LoL


----------



## Ben (Jun 28, 2019)

JEPA said:


> LoL


Here is a table where you can see the complete instrument list and in which bundle they are included:
https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Starter_Editions/Synchronized_Special_Edition_Bundle#!Instrument_List


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 28, 2019)

pmcrockett said:


> I think it's mostly a question of whether you'd rather have the multi-player patches or slightly more versatile single-player patches, and this depends mostly on your personal mockup style and what your current woodwind arsenal already contains.



You pushed me in the right direction, wanting a more versatile setup. I initially bought just Vol 1 Woods and played with it until I felt there was something missing. As you kindly pointed out it was the other articulations. Once these were added it felt much better, I'd have kicked myself having let these go post 30th. Thanks!

Also thanks @SGordB for your input  I think I have enough on my plate with Vol 1, although I'll have to avoid VSL site as those other instruments you mention sound lovely.

Thanks guys


----------



## larry777 (Jun 28, 2019)

gyprock said:


> There is a VEP menu item that allows you to disable samples for VSL instruments. You’ll see the slots in the Synchron player fade for all instruments in the instance when you do this. In the settings (not sure where) there is an option to enable samples upon midi input ie when you play something with a particular articulation. This will load the relevant slot. The other thing you can do is to disable the VEP instrument by sending a midi controller message from your DAW. I’ve described the process I’m my last post here: https://www.vsl.co.at/community/pos...late-audio-buss-strategy-in-VE-Pro#post285871
> 
> The disabling of the entire instrument is relevant for Kontakt and Synchron whereas the disabling of the sample cells or slots is only relevant for VSL instruments.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Craig Allen (Mar 22, 2021)

BenjaminO said:


> Thank you very much for your thoughts SGordB. As much as I love the sound I've decided to avoid VSL after getting to know their license policies - not my cup of tea. Going to look some more or wait for sales from other developers.
> 
> Cheers!


What's the concern with VSL's License policies?


----------



## pcarrilho (Mar 23, 2021)

anyone knows if Synchro Player is already compatible with
MAC M1 (in native mode... no Roseta) ?


----------



## Ben (Mar 23, 2021)

pcarrilho said:


> anyone knows if Synchro Player is already compatible with
> MAC M1 (in native mode... no Roseta) ?


Still with Rosetta. But our internal tests run really well - still, we are looking into providing native versions in near future.


----------



## pcarrilho (Mar 23, 2021)

Ben said:


> Still with Rosetta. But our internal tests run really well - still, we are looking into providing native versions in near future.


hohoo... great news!
Thanks for your reply Ben!


----------



## pcarrilho (Apr 30, 2021)

Ben said:


> Still with Rosetta. But our internal tests run really well - still, we are looking into providing native versions in near future.


@Ben any news about M1 native version ?


----------



## Ben (Apr 30, 2021)

pcarrilho said:


> @Ben any news about M1 native version ?


No news yet.


----------

